# Crochet Cotton For Dishcloths



## Dusty (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi,

On u-tube I saw a video about using the various crochet cottons for dishcloths. The end result was:
Lily Brand cotton, the Sugar and Creme. If you search on dishcloths on u-tube you will find the video. They made up serveral dishcloths and then put them into water to see how they felt and stretched when wet. 

So my question is, what crochet cotton do you all use for dishcloths that you have found to be the best for use and durablility. I myself have been happy with the sugar and creme. I also like the Lily Brand but find it hard to find in my local stores. WalMart used to carry it but no more in my area. 
Wonder why Michael's and Joann's do not carry the Lily Brand along with the Sugar and Creme.
Looking for to your comments on this. 
Also what is your favorite dishcloth to make?

Ok that should keep ya busy for awhile. Hugs Dusty


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks, for asking! I was wondering the same thing. I saw a simple knitted dishcloth that was soft, absorbent and nice looking. Wondered what that person had used.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Dusty said:


> Hi,
> 
> On u-tube I saw a video about using the various crochet cottons for dishcloths. The end result was:
> Lily Brand cotton, the Sugar and Creme. If you search on dishcloths on u-tube you will find the video. They made up serveral dishcloths and then put them into water to see how they felt and stretched when wet.
> ...


I use Wal Mart cone cotton, and Lily's, Sugar 'n Cream from Michael's. My favorite dish cloth is the diagonal knit one that start with cast on 4 and increase on each side until the size wanted and then decrease back down to 4 stitches. I have made some using 1/2 cotton and 1/2 synthetic thread as they seem to wear longer.


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Charlotte, are you knitting with two threads or are you buying it as such.


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

I too like the discloth pattern that starts with only 4 sts. It's easy and I don't have to think about what I'm doing while sitting in a waiting room. However, I ran across a knitting book at Chambers for $2.99 with 75 knitted projects about a year ago. One part of it was devoted to four different patterns of "face cloths". Now I'm addicted to making them as dishcloths. They are beautiful. One has an acorn pattern, one a diamond pattern, one a ladder pattern, and one a box pattern. I make them in solid colors, self-stripeing. and the Sugar & Cream Twist yarn, all 100% cotton.


----------



## Vanessa O. (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Dusty,

I haven't started making dishclothes yet (I crochet) but am looking forward to everyone's response on this. 

Vanessa


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I am knitting with two threads one cotton and one synthetic. I haven't done this in a while. I have seen dish cloths made with worsted but it doesn't absorb the water. I made one in worsted and it is good to use as a scrubby.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

knits4charity said:


> I too like the discloth pattern that starts with only 4 sts. It's easy and I don't have to think about what I'm doing while sitting in a waiting room. However, I ran across a knitting book at Chambers for $2.99 with 75 knitted projects about a year ago. One part of it was devoted to four different patterns of "face cloths". Now I'm addicted to making them as dishcloths. They are beautiful. One has an acorn pattern, one a diamond pattern, one a ladder pattern, and one a box pattern. I make them in solid colors, self-stripeing. and the Sugar & Cream Twist yarn, all 100% cotton.


Those are really nice, I have used some different patterns, but keep going back to the cast on 4 one as I don't have to think about it. My daughter likes to use them as face cloths.


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Charlotte, another question. Bless your heart! What size needles do you use with two strands? Just keep thinking about this cloths!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Weezieo77 said:


> Charlotte, another question. Bless your heart! What size needles do you use with two strands? Just keep thinking about this cloths!


I have made so many that I don't need a pattern but I haven't knit any since before Christmas so don't remember the needle size, probably an 8 or 9. I don't think it really matters as you just increase until you have the size you want the cloth to be, a larger needle would make a looser cloth. If I remember correctly, the pattern made a 6-7 inch dish cloth and I thought that was too small so at first I made them about 10 inches and that was entirely too big as they get bigger when wet so I went back to the smaller size. My Grandson Michael made one as his first project and it is posted on the forum. For a second project he is working on a baby blanket using the same pattern. He hasn't learned to purl yet so it is knit all the way.


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

Knits4charity, those cloths are pretty! I, too, usually use the diagonal dishcloth pattern. It goes nicely with the diagonal crocheted potholder http://www.mielkesfarm.com/diagonal_hotpad.htm which can also become--guess what? A bag! I have only used Hobby Lobby's store brand cotton, Peaches and Creme or Sugar and Creme cotton from Walmart. All are soft and absorbent.
Kate


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh boy- dishcloths. I am always looking for the perfect pattern because I don't like how they stretch when wet. I have found, after making tons of them:
1. I like smaller size like 5-6 inches square.
2. I use a smaller needle like US size 5 to make a tighter stitch.
3. I found the twisted purl stitch works well for holding the shape snugly and not stretching out. 
4. Pretty, lacy, patterns look nice, but those holes make for useless dishcloths IMHO.
5. I use Lily Sugar and Creme, but want to try a cotton/synthetic blend soon.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I use anything that is at least 75% cotton. Recently I found a buy at Big Lots where they had their brand on sale 2 for $1. I was able to get 4 dish cloths out of that buy.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I make the "Grandma's Dishcloth", the one you knit on the diagonal starting with 4 stitches. I use Sugar & Cream and I've been very happy with it. I you're having trouble finding the sugar and cream, go to http://www.herrschners.com/Product/Lily+Sugarn+Cream+Yarn+Original+1.aspx and you can find everything you'll ever need


----------



## andersjw (Apr 25, 2011)

I too make the 100% cotton, cast on 4, garter stitch dish cloths using a size 10 needle. I make them by the dozens because I sell them. I do one craft show a year where they sell like crazy. One thing I haven't seen mentioned is that these cloths are the best thing for washing cars. They are abrasive because of the ridges and oh so soft because of the cotton. For the dish cloths I knit until there are 44 stitches and then go the other way.60 stitches for the car cloths.


----------



## whitley (Jan 24, 2011)

Those dishcloths are lovely, one prettier than the other, almost to pretty to use. Luv all the patterns. Can to send along the patterns for each or the site where each pattern can be found. What is the 4 stitches pattern with increases?


----------



## theresa141 (Mar 12, 2011)

I've knitted many dishcloths in many different patterns, usually with the Sugar 'N' Cream cotton that I find easily around here. My cloths are a favorite gift for all my female family members. They are always asking for more. I make them for myself too. I find they do a better job (no dishwasher here) and hold up better than the store-bought ones. I have used a softer cotton for face cloths with good results--gave a couple to my BFF--but can't remember the name of the yarn. It may have been a baby cotton.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

YEP, I boarded the dishcloth bus recently again. I have been making them as gifts for Easter.
Now I am busy knitting the Navy Eagle to ship to my daughters office mate who is now working overseas.

They are quick to work up and I think the receiver will be happy to have something handmade to wash person or dish with.

And the choice of free patterns available is endless.

Sugar and Creme is my choice, 5 or 6 neeedles.

Linda


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow! I was surprised to hear about folks having problems with dish cloths stretching. I have problems with shrinking. I used to make them with a size 7 or 8 needle and but started using 5 or 6 depending on the pattern I use. May I ask how much a person might sell a wash/dish cloth for? I have had people ask me to make them for them but I don't know what to charge...


----------



## theresa141 (Mar 12, 2011)

I have never sold my cloths. I never buy anything at full price, only on sale, and the cotton is pretty cheap. I never watch TV without knitting something so I'm going to be knitting anyway, so mine are always gifted.


----------



## knit2hearts (Feb 13, 2011)

I too use sugar and cream and peaches and cream from walmart, michael's & ac moore. dish clothes use to be the only project i did, made for friends,coworkers, teachers gifts. I recently just completed 160 of them for wedding favors. am now in the process of packaging them up, with charms and thank you tags. also when i give them as gifts, i also buy two dish towels and make a towel basket with one and the other is put in the basket with 2 to 4 knitted dish towels, along with small bottle of dish detergent. anyway, everyone loves these dishclothes and ask for more. thanks for listening - happy day everyone


----------



## PattyAnn (Jan 24, 2011)

Could you tell me where you found the Navy Eagle Pattern, my late husband was in the Navy so would like to make some. Thanks in advance.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

PattyAnn said:


> Could you tell me where you found the Navy Eagle Pattern, my late husband was in the Navy so would like to make some. Thanks in advance.


Here is the link
http://wicketstich.blogspot.com/2007/03/military-themed-dishcloth-patterns.html

I just finished a few in PINK for my daughter who served also.
The praying hands was also a hit on Easter.

Linda


----------



## PattyAnn (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I see that someone else mentions using these as face cloths. That's what I do. I find patterns that have texture, because they feel good on the skin.


----------



## impala (Apr 6, 2011)

Before I started knitting I paid $2 for a dishclth at a church bizzare. It was a dimond pattern. I thought it was worth it. Now I make my own.


----------



## Peachie6560 (Feb 22, 2011)

knits4charity said:


> I too like the discloth pattern that starts with only 4 sts. It's easy and I don't have to think about what I'm doing while sitting in a waiting room. However, I ran across a knitting book at Chambers for $2.99 with 75 knitted projects about a year ago. One part of it was devoted to four different patterns of "face cloths". Now I'm addicted to making them as dishcloths. They are beautiful. One has an acorn pattern, one a diamond pattern, one a ladder pattern, and one a box pattern. I make them in solid colors, self-stripeing. and the Sugar & Cream Twist yarn, all 100% cotton.


Can you tell us the name of the knitting book? Many thanks.


----------



## Sherilee (Mar 7, 2011)

I was wondering the name of your book. I would like to purchase one just to make some for gifts. These patterns are very nice.

I would appreciate any help you can give me.

Thanks from Sherilee, Texas


----------



## caper (Apr 25, 2011)

I use the bernat handicrafter cotton in the 12 oz. balls. However lately I've had trouble getting it in white. The small balls are to expensive where I live.

My pattern is one I made up from about 3 patterns. My sis loves these dishcloths & wanted one with "holes" throughout I experimented until I found a pattern she liked & the size she wanted & that is the one I do now.

Caper


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

when I want to try a new stitch I try it out by making a dishcloth out of it. Also if you call them spa clothes everyone who buys them seems more impressed. Go figure.


----------



## niblet007 (Mar 7, 2011)

I use crochet cotton size 10. I use dc crochet in a meshpattern till I'm comfortable with the size and then put an edging around it. They don't stretch, and dry quickly. The ones I use now are over 5 years old.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

You answered my question also thank you ever so much. I never know what to charge for my work.



impala said:


> Before I started knitting I paid $2 for a dishclth at a church bizzare. It was a dimond pattern. I thought it was worth it. Now I make my own.


----------



## Towanda (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for everyone's input. I've learned a lot about dishcloths and the best yarns to use It's amazing how something so simple gets so much attention. Just shows how much everybody loves knitting and crocheting with cotton and how useful those cotton dishcloths are, like little workhorses. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

I've always used 100% cotton, sugar and cream. Here are two dishcloths I knit, single strand, using the seed stitch. I found that this stitch is great for scrubbing dishes, or for exfoliating if I want to use it as a washcloth.

I didn't use a pattern. Just cast on as wide as I wanted the dishcloth to be.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I like the diagonal starting with 4 stitches also, but when I get to the last 4 stitches I don't know how to end. Do you bind off the 4 or how do you finish so that it looks neat? I tried binding off but didn't like how it looked.

Joene


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

You ladies are amazing. I can't wait to get some cotton and get going. Also want to do some face cloths as I use a microfiber one now & really would prefer cotton.


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

you must have been reading my mind. I was thinking about making some yesterday for a friend as a surprise. she said she loved them. Never made them before. Now I have to find the yarn. Thank you.


----------



## CTatum74 (Apr 27, 2011)

I actually crochet as well, but I made up my own pattern to make dishrags. They are very strong, and even have some scratchy properties to take off stuck on that is on the dishes. I use the sugar and spice, and the first and last rows are single crochet, and the middle rows are double. Generally, I chain about 35 stitches for the foundation rown, and then just keep crocheting until it seems large enough.


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Knits4Charity - Would you please share the name of the book or the patterns for those cloths. I think they would make a wonderful addition to the personal kit bags I make for our local womens shelter. These ladies usually arrive with nothing more than the clothes on their backs. My son-in-law travels for work a lot and saves me the toiletries provided by the hotel for the kits that I sew. I usually add a toothbrush, some make-up wipes and a few Q-tips and the addition of a hand-knitted wash cloth really does strike my fancy. Happy Knitting


----------



## caper (Apr 25, 2011)

A group I belonged to a few yr. ago made up kits for the local women's shelter & we included the knitted dishcloth/facecloth. Another thing I used to make for the kit was a small sewing kit. I took a bread bag closure & wrapped some blk & white sewing thread on it. Then I put a couple of safety pins, buttons & sewing needles on a piece of cardboard. They really appreciate anything that you give them.

Caper


----------



## ia2643 (Mar 12, 2011)

I have yet to knit a dishcloth that I actually use on dishes. I use dishcloth patterns to make blankets with any soft yarn that is on sale or can use a coupon to purchase either at Joanns or Michaels. The projects are small enough to allow me to knit in 30 minute increments here and there. I just don't have the time to sit and knit for extended periods of time with two kids (ages 3 and 1). I can customize the blankets by theme, color, size, etc.


----------



## diannecooper (Mar 1, 2011)

For knitters who like "theme" dishcloths with designs knitted in the center, Ravelry.com has dozens of them for free.


----------



## diannecooper (Mar 1, 2011)

For knitters who like "theme" dishcloths with designs knitted in the center, Ravelry.com has dozens of them for free. :thumbup:


----------



## ia2643 (Mar 12, 2011)

That's exactly where I get my patterns. I just LOVE Ravelry! I am on their website almost every day.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Here are a few of my dishcloths made out of peaches 'n cream tan. the are fun to create.


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

knits-4-charity ....

What is 'Chambers' ? Is that a store, web site ??? I would love to find the facecloth patterns ... we have a large battered womens home here, and I think these would be lovely to donate.

Thanks for sharing !

Izzy


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

I like to use Bernat or Sugar n Creme cotton yarn and knit them in a seed stitch. I like the texture of that pattern.

I have been makin them as gifts for my female co-workers, in colors that match or coordinate with their Kitchens (they choose). I make them 3 dishcloths, and a dishtowel, put those, their favorite candy, a little card in a dollar tree gift bag, and they are thrilled.
Unfortunately.. I Haven't Made ANY for ME!! LOL
Myra


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

I like Sugar and cream and Lion Brand cotton better than Peaches and Creme.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

I've made many crocheted cloths. I now knit and use the same Peaches and Cream as I did with crochet.


Vanessa O. said:


> Hi Dusty,
> 
> I haven't started making dishclothes yet (I crochet) but am looking forward to everyone's response on this.
> 
> Vanessa


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

This is one of my favorite patterns. It works up fast. I asked about putting a dollar price on them and my husband reminds me that WalMart sells inferior dish cloths for either $3.95 or $4.95 each..


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Grandma Jo
I just bind mine off and they turn out fine


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

I like Peaches and Creme.Hey mcrunk where can I learn this seed stitch? If any one who knows can answer to. I'm kind of new to stitches.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Ok Dusty, You're so clever....

I have made probably over 200 dishcloths in the past 6-7 years..... mostly crochet, because I can almost do that with my eyes closed.....
BUT, now that I have been knitting, 
I made 8 different patterns (2 of each)... and this is how I learned my different stitches for knitting....

I think that I am like most knitters.....
I HATE TO MAKE SWATCHES .... But I found a cheating way to makes swatches in varied sizes, 6 x6, 7x7, 8x8 & 9x9.....
Only I do NOT tear them back out.... I have a new batch of Dishcloths...... Then after I have the patterns down pat, I can get away with using the proper yarn for my item and I only have to make about a 4 x 4 swatch to check on guage....

I did this to learn the lacy 'Feather and Fan' stitch and nor I already have 45 inches long completed for my scarf....
It is in Malabrigo (51% Merino wool & 49% Silk)... 

I found a leaflet type booklet at Hancock's (a fabric store) that has 12 different knitting patterns, and they also have it for crocheting. I think I paid something like $4 or $5...

ALSO, look up "Free patterns - Dishcloth or Dishrag" on the Google site & you'll never run out.

CBCarol in Cocoa Beach, Florida


----------



## Sherilee (Mar 7, 2011)

I would love to have your pattern you use for your diamond dishcloth. 

I am really learning a lot by doing dishcloth right now - I'm new to knitting. 

Again, if you can, I will appreciate.

HAVE A SUPER DAY :thumbup:


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Dusty, I have a friend who has arthritis in her wrist and hands so when I make her dish cloths I use Red Heart's Luster Sheen because it does not hold so much water when wet and so easier for her to lift and push around. 

Didn't I hear Wal-Mart was talking about buying Lily? The cotton use to be called Peaches and Cream and now it is called Sugar and Cream...???


----------



## Whippet (Feb 21, 2011)

I also like to make the diagonal one, also a double crochet one , crocheting in the BLO, it comes out very pretty. There are hundreds of patterns that are free. Just google either knit or crochet free dishcloth patterns.
I use the Sugar N Cream or Peaches N cream. Just as long as it is cotton. For knitting I use either 7 or 8 depending on the pattern and for crocheting I usually use the H hook.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

Pisgah makes Peaches and Creme and Lily makes Sugar and Cream. I think they said Wall Mart used to sell Sugar and Cream?


----------



## andersjw (Apr 25, 2011)

Last time I ordered Peaches and Cream I talked to the lady in customer service and was told that Sugar and Cream has bought them out. They are suppose to be closing the first of May. I was very sorry to hear that as I have been ordering from them for many years. It was a family owned business.


----------



## Whippet (Feb 21, 2011)

Peaches and cream was bought out by Sugar and Cream.

Here are some of my dishcloths.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

nice!


----------



## woodsfaery (Feb 12, 2011)

You use two strands? All my patterns just call for one...I received the most beautiful cloth from my secret pal...She did a wonderful job...Wish my cloths turned out that well


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

i LIKE the lion brand cotton, and also the bernat --larger sizes. the big cones sold at walmart seem to split 
My favorite is the one you crochet round and and round and it turns into a double square. you chain about 35, half double crochet row one, then half double in the other side of the chain, none on the ends, keep the same number of stitches, you continue in this manner and stop when it is a double square and seam it. makes a perfect square. a single crochet or double is Ok but one is thicker and the other looser.


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

I use Sugar and Cream and I Love That Yarn has 100% cotton which is carried at Hobby Lobby. I have always been told that any 100% cotton is the best to use.


----------



## iamjanice (Feb 5, 2011)

hi there!
I have a question.
when you sell your dishcloths may I ask what price you put on them??
thanks
Janice from Oregon


----------



## andersjw (Apr 25, 2011)

I sell my dish cloths for $2.25 each. Now with the price of cotton going up I may have to rethink my price or find a lot more sales.


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Rustydance66, are you saying that you crochet after the first row of single crochet in the front of the stitch below instead of ontop? Kind of like a post stitch?


----------



## phacht (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't like the Sugar and Cream cotton yarn at all! I think it stretches way too much when wet. I use Cotton Classic by Tahki or my newest discovery is "Cotton Licious", which is very similar to the now discontinued Mission Falls 1824. I believe Cotton Licious is made in the old Mission Falls mill. I know that the Cotton Licious and Cotton Classic are pricier than the Sugar and Cream, but you get what you pay for....

And I agree with whoever said that the lacy dishcloths are beautiful, but TOTALLY useless for washing dishes!


----------



## iamjanice (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you so much..yes i'm thinking charging $3.00 per dishcloth.
tis the season for fairs, and such. maybe make some money to buy more yarn!!! HAHA we can never have too much yarn...thanks so much for answering me.
Janice 
from Oregon


----------



## iamjanice (Feb 5, 2011)

what material do you use for your dishcloths that you sell?
any particular pattern you use more than others?
what size needles do you prefer for these? i've heard that a size 5 usa needle makes it less stretchy when wet? 
thanks so much
Janice 
from Oregon


----------



## iamjanice (Feb 5, 2011)

if you wouldn't mind, could you answer my post to my email as well as on here? thanks so much
Janice from Oregon

[email protected]


----------



## Dusty (Apr 12, 2011)

that is so pretty, do you have the pattern for the basketweave spa cloth. Hugs, Dusty


----------



## andersjw (Apr 25, 2011)

I use cotton,Sugar and Cream or Peaches and Cream.I have seen dish cloths in craft stores for $3. Alot depends on your geographic location. I always use the same pattern. Cast on 4 sts, etc. in garter stitch. I find that if you are selling it is best not to give too many choices in style but instead provide a wide range of colors. Also, call them Magic dish cloths they get bigger when they are wet and therefore wash your dishes faster or better, LOL


----------



## iamjanice (Feb 5, 2011)

great info! thank you so much. 

can't wait to get started as i have many colors in cotton. 
have a great day and thanks for getting back to me.
Janice


----------



## andersjw (Apr 25, 2011)

Good luck.Would love to see your part of the country again. Drove through briefly many, many years ago. Happy knitting.


----------



## rnstuit (Feb 24, 2011)

my favorite pattern too...have made about 50 of those, I always use the sugar n creme cotton


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

I have seen the dishcloths at craft fairs for anywhere from $2.50 to $5.00 each..... usually the ones that are $2.50 are smaller & thinner yarn.... So as someone else has said you get what you pay for. I have also seen people who sell them for $4.00 or $5.00 each and then they give the customer an extra one when they purchase 4 or 5 .....
example: Buy 4 @ $5.00 each and get one Free.
or Buy 5 @ $4.00 each and get the 6th one Free.
People love to get 'FREE'.....

I almost always use the variegated colors for my dishcloths & then usually put a row of double crochet all around in a solid color that I have in the variegated. When knitting I prefer the solid colors.

I have used almost any brand of 100% cotton that I can get....
When they are wet they seem to get a little bigger, but that's an advantage.

When going to someone's house for a visit I like to take 3 dishcloths & wrap them with a ribbon as a Thank you for having me over...... I do the same to welcome new neighbor's.

Happy Knitting, CBCarol in Cocoa Beach, Florida


----------



## frajo110 (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm with Charlotte80. Have used Sugar N Creme for year's and also prefer the diagonal. They last a long time, until my husband decides to "help" in the kitchen and sends one down they garbage disposal. 'fraid they just don't survive that! Hee Hee


----------



## rnstuit (Feb 24, 2011)

frajo110 said:


> I'm with Charlotte80. Have used Sugar N Creme for year's and also prefer the diagonal. They last a long time, until my husband decides to "help" in the kitchen and sends one down they garbage disposal. 'fraid they just don't survive that! Hee Hee


i have done that too, and tried to salvage what was left.


----------



## frajo110 (Mar 4, 2011)

Did you have any luck with salvaging?
Joan


----------



## iamjanice (Feb 5, 2011)

wow. what great ideas! thanks so much.
yeah, i'm an oregonian thru and thru. born and raised here. i love it!


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow, so much info don't know if my 2 cents will add anything to what has already been said. I love the Sugar and Cream by Lily. Have a few favorites, far as patterns goes. I love the heart in the center using seed pattern with the stockinette around it for a face cloth. For dishes I really love the ripple as it scrubs well. I use the smaller needles as I like the tighter weave. Using 5 or 6 US needles. But, Mom loves the diagonal and uses US size 8 needles. We found a Leisure Arts book last year when we were up home in Traverse City at the Ben Franklin store with a lot of my favorite Heart patterns. I also picked up a couple of skeins of a micro fiber and want to try to make up a face cloth with that. But, since still working on those doggie sweaters and human socks...will have to wait on the face cloths. The Lily website also has lots of patterns for dishcloths and other things as well. I have also promised to make one of my sisters that lovely tea cosy they have on their website.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

http://www.sugarncream.com/search.php?key=knit+dishcloths&searchResults=&PATTERNS=Search

Above is the website for free Sugar 'n cream KNIT dishcloth patterns......
AND if you want crochet ones, just put crochet dishcloths in the search-bar.

Happy Knitting from CBCarol in Cocoa Beach, Florida


----------



## reginaram1 (Apr 21, 2011)

I've used both Lily and Sugar & Cream and like either, but recently I came across 1 skien of recycled cotton from Lyon brand and I fell in Love with it!!! It was so soft! There was only the 1 skien at Micheals, and it was clearanced out. I did check Lyons cataloge and it very expensive about 5.79 for a skien.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I have been using size 7 needles for the dishcloths


----------



## knitnstitch (Apr 27, 2011)

I have been using Sugar n cream - learning to go to sites for patterns. Just finished ,since January, 50 dishcloths. Used them as gifts and thank you favors to attending guests at my daughters baby shower. A big hit and hey - who can't use a new dishcloth ? Favorite dishcloths are patterns using only purl and knit creating images. Guests feedback has stated the texture in knitted cloths more favorable than crochet.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

here is my 2 cents!
http://foothillsofthegreatsmokymountains.blogspot.com/2008/03/tulip-stitch-cloth.html
http://www.momsloveofcrochet.com/MotifEarlyAmerican.html
http://whiskersandwool.blogspot.com/2011/02/snowflake-dishcloth-free-pattern.html
http://www.tangledyarns.ca/crochet/2009/6/11/free-crochet-pattern-nubby-dishcloth.html
http://down---to---earth.blogspot.com/2007/08/dishcloths-on-parade.html
http://heather-thegoodlife.blogspot.com/2010/12/citrus-twist-dishcloth.html
http://dishandwashclothmania.com/
http://www.tricksyknitter.com/pages/bakery/leafy-washcloth-27.php
http://littlehouseinthesuburbs.com/2009/04/cabbage-patch-knitted-dishcloth.html


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

I have made the Grandma's favorite dishcloth about 4 or 5 times now, and have been pretty much disappointed with the fact that it holds up well to hand washing and wring out to dry, but if I put it in the washing machine with some towels or something to freshen it up, it basically disintegrates. I am being extra careful not to cut a stitch with a knife when I wash dishes, etc., but three out of 4 have fallen apart the first time I washed them in the washer. I am not using bleach, just a regular general purpose detergent. Is the quality of the yarn just going by the wayside these days, or perhaps I need to make them in a much tighter knit in order to hold up better??? I think the last couple were done on #5 needles. Made a nice, stretchy cloth, but just not holding up well. Believe that last batch was Peaches 'n cream. Maybe one of the other brands of cotton hold up better?


----------



## knitnstitch (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you sooo much for your ability to list sites quick - I love your two cents..traveled to the sites found some great stuff. maybe I will learn how to keep info like that readily available . New at site - Fairly new at compputer lol


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

smoqui said:


> I have made the Grandma's favorite dishcloth about 4 or 5 times now, and have been pretty much disappointed with the fact that it holds up well to hand washing and wring out to dry, but if I put it in the washing machine with some towels or something to freshen it up, it basically disintegrates. I am being extra careful not to cut a stitch with a knife when I wash dishes, etc., but three out of 4 have fallen apart the first time I washed them in the washer. I am not using bleach, just a regular general purpose detergent. Is the quality of the yarn just going by the wayside these days, or perhaps I need to make them in a much tighter knit in order to hold up better??? I think the last couple were done on #5 needles. Made a nice, stretchy cloth, but just not holding up well. Believe that last batch was Peaches 'n cream. Maybe one of the other brands of cotton hold up better?


I've always used the Lily Sugar and Cream, and I've never had the problem you describe. I use a larger needle, because I tend to knit on the tighter side. And I usually go up to 50 stitches before I start decreasing (I like a larger dishcloth)


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

josheli Now I have something to do. Thanks for your postings.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

anytime! All day I have been trying to make a scarf out of some Royal LLama Silk yarn and just cant seem to either get it right or find a pattern I like!:-(


----------



## tarasmom (Mar 19, 2011)

Dusty: I use Peaches and Cream for my discloths. I have made over 100 for the family and sold at craft fairs. I have a hard bound notebook full of dishcloth patterns and I enjoy making everyone of them. The Peaches and Cream last for a very long time and does not stretch much. My husband does the dinner dishes and he just loves "his" dishcloths, say they are the best thing I have ever made " for him" !!!! LOL Have fun crocheting them, also try out the knitted ones too.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dusty I use Bernat cotton. My fav place to get patterns is http://downcloverlaine.com. Her patterns always come out beautifully.
Hope everyone has a good night.
Andrea from Canada


----------



## CathyS (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi Featherstitcher - 

Will you share your pattern? It sounds really interesting.
Thanks -
Cathy S


----------



## andreality (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you ladies. I thought perhaps the cotton/acrylic blends would work too. I have one all cotton dishcloth, but it seems to take a long time to dry.


----------



## annjns (Apr 27, 2011)

I love these dishcloths! What is the name of the book so that I can buy it? You said that you bought it at Chambers but we don't have that store in Pensacola. Thanks, Anne


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

andreality said:


> Thank you ladies. I thought perhaps the cotton/acrylic blends would work too. I have one all cotton dishcloth, but it seems to take a long time to dry.


Really? Mine are all cotton and they dry quite fast. I just drape it over the divider in the sink and it's dry a couple hours later when I come back out in the kitchen.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

askem1728 The link don't work for me could you repost it please? I'm collecting dish cloth pattern now.. LOL


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

no, sorry i guess I didn't make myself clear
chain about 35, half double crochet 34 times for row 1, now half double crochet around the other side of the chain 34 times, not on the ends, you keep going round and round but because you don't add any stitches or corner like in a granny square it starts to fold and after about 10-12 rounds you will see a square topped by two triangles that you will seam.
you can make it smaller or larger, all in single crochet or all in double makes a great hot pad, pot holder or dishrag


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

niblet007 said:


> I use crochet cotton size 10. I use dc crochet in a meshpattern till I'm comfortable with the size and then put an edging around it. They don't stretch, and dry quickly. The ones I use now are over 5 years old.


Are these knitted, or crocheted? And if knitted, what size needles do you use for them? My thought is that they would make a great facial cloth, and if just a bit textured should be good for exfoliating. Use them once, hang up to dry, then throw in the hamper, so there is a fresh one every time. Or make several layers, and use as a shower soap bag? Thanks!!


----------



## CathyS (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi everyone - I love these discloths, mostly make the diagonal one. I found some slightly lighter cotton yarn that I like the weight of. I'll post that next week - I'm out of state right now and don't have it with me. Anyway - I use 10 1/2 needles as I like them loose, only need about 30 sts before the decrease row. I don't wash them with towels, usually with anything non linting. As long as they are rinsed out and squeezed quite dry, they dry fast enough to not become "sour". 

I also have done crocheted ones - I use a J or K hook so they dry well, and a fairly loose double crochet mesh. I buy odd colors - if they are pretty, folks tend to not use them for dishes. LOL!

Lots of fun!

Cathy S.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> askem1728 The link don't work for me could you repost it please? I'm collecting dish cloth pattern now.. LOL


oops sorry http://www.downcloverlaine.com
andrea


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

CathyS said:


> Hi Featherstitcher -
> 
> Will you share your pattern? It sounds really interesting.
> Thanks -
> Cathy S


Hi Cathy-sure- the dishcloth using the twisted purl is called Springtime Dishcloth Pattern, and I found it at www.iliveonafarm.com/dishcloth1.html
Hope I typed it right. I made it smaller and tighter, using 34 stitches rather than 60, and size 6 needles rather than 8.


----------



## KnitNCrochetFreak (Apr 20, 2011)

I run 20lb fishing line with my yarn occasionally to make reusable scrubbies that you can throw in the washing machine and dryer...they last forever and are excellent on non-stick pans!


----------



## jlang (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a lot of leftover cotton crochet thread that I used for doilies. I use three strands of that in the garter stitch pattern. The dish cloth is not as heavy but it is initially stiffer for scrubbing. Great way to use leftovers.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

KnitNCrochetFreak said:


> I run 20lb fishing line with my yarn occasionally to make reusable scrubbies that you can throw in the washing machine and dryer...they last forever and are excellent on non-stick pans!


That is a nifty idea. Is it hard to work with the fish line?


----------



## KnitNCrochetFreak (Apr 20, 2011)

domesticgod said:


> KnitNCrochetFreak said:
> 
> 
> > I run 20lb fishing line with my yarn occasionally to make reusable scrubbies that you can throw in the washing machine and dryer...they last forever and are excellent on non-stick pans!
> ...


Not really, it's like working with 2 strands of yarn, just one stiffer then the other.


----------



## bboran (Apr 11, 2011)

I have made the cotton dishcloths as well but my husband constantly complains he hates them because they get smelly. Are you using them in the kitchen? I have never heard anyone else say that so i don't understand it. I use the sugar and creme. I have also made scrubbies using the sugar and creme and tulle and he says the same thing about them and yet everyone else seems to just love them. Any ideas?


----------



## KnitNCrochetFreak (Apr 20, 2011)

bARB BORAN said:


> I have made the cotton dishcloths as well but my husband constantly complains he hates them because they get smelly. Are you using them in the kitchen? I have never heard anyone else say that so i don't understand it. I use the sugar and creme. I have also made scrubbies using the sugar and creme and tulle and he says the same thing about them and yet everyone else seems to just love them. Any ideas?


I wash my towels with borax and laundry detergent...my husband loves his scrubbies.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Any brand that's 100% cotton works for me. I purchased 30 skeins of Lily's Sugar n Creme. It was on sale for 50 cents each so I'm making faceclothes. I'm making smaller ones for my grandbabys. The are so soft and my family loves them.


----------



## Dusty (Apr 12, 2011)

Where did you find it on sale for 50 cents. Hugs, Dusty


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

bARB BORAN said:


> I have made the cotton dishcloths as well but my husband constantly complains he hates them because they get smelly. Are you using them in the kitchen? I have never heard anyone else say that so i don't understand it. I use the sugar and creme. I have also made scrubbies using the sugar and creme and tulle and he says the same thing about them and yet everyone else seems to just love them. Any ideas?


Rub a slice of onion on his upper lip and tell him to stuff it.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

here is the site for the diagonal hot pad i was trying to describe-- 
www.mielkesfarm.com/diagonal_hotpad.htm


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

so much knowledge...so many ideas !  love paradise :thumbup:


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oooh pretty! Nice work!



knits4charity said:


> I too like the discloth pattern that starts with only 4 sts. It's easy and I don't have to think about what I'm doing while sitting in a waiting room. However, I ran across a knitting book at Chambers for $2.99 with 75 knitted projects about a year ago. One part of it was devoted to four different patterns of "face cloths". Now I'm addicted to making them as dishcloths. They are beautiful. One has an acorn pattern, one a diamond pattern, one a ladder pattern, and one a box pattern. I make them in solid colors, self-stripeing. and the Sugar & Cream Twist yarn, all 100% cotton.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I use sugar & creme though...


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi,
Just this week I've been selling my washcloths for $2 each. I've sold 20 in the last 3 days at work (at the hospital I work at). It seems to be a reasonable price, no one has said it was too much.

And my favorite pattern is on size 8 needles, I think it is called the hurdle stitch, but here's the pattern since I'm not sure.

Size 8 needles, even number of stitches, 36 stitches creates about a 7 inch across cloth.
Row 1 knit
Row 2 knit
Row 3 k1, p1 across
Row 4 k1, p1 across
Repeat until desired length. Bind off.
I leave my cast on tail on so I know that rows 2 and 4 end on the same side as the tail and I don't get lost in the pattern.
I've had lots of comments on how nice this pattern looks, and it goes super fast, too.

Andrea


----------



## whitley (Jan 24, 2011)

May you please send along the patterns for each? If not, the site where the patterns can be found. Beautiful all of them.


----------



## annjns (Apr 27, 2011)

Would you share the name and publisher of the book or the knitted patterns for these beautiful dishcloths. I would love to make them too. Thanks


----------



## Dusty (Apr 12, 2011)

The magic square potholders are very easy to make. I have made several using the sc all around. Never made on in hdc, will have to give this a try. It should go fast and make nice "Happy Gifts" to give. Thanks for the post. Just call me snagglePuss, I snaggle all these great tip, and hints. Hugs, Dusty


----------



## niblet007 (Mar 7, 2011)

BGL said:


> niblet007 said:
> 
> 
> > I use crochet cotton size 10. I use dc crochet in a meshpattern till I'm comfortable with the size and then put an edging around it. They don't stretch, and dry quickly. The ones I use now are over 5 years old.
> ...


These are crocheted on a size 7 hook. I'm sure you can knit them on a size 2 or 3 needle.


----------



## woodsfaery (Feb 12, 2011)

domesticgod said:


> bARB BORAN said:
> 
> 
> > I have made the cotton dishcloths as well but my husband constantly complains he hates them because they get smelly. Are you using them in the kitchen? I have never heard anyone else say that so i don't understand it. I use the sugar and creme. I have also made scrubbies using the sugar and creme and tulle and he says the same thing about them and yet everyone else seems to just love them. Any ideas?
> ...


Thanks, Bob, I needed a laugh this morning


----------



## bwheel319 (Mar 31, 2011)

I use Lily Brand Sugar n' Creme. Makes great dish cloths


----------



## bwheel319 (Mar 31, 2011)

I noticed that too about getting smelly, but I just put it in the laundry and get another one out of the drawer. They really make a great dish cloth. Very absorbent.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> I like the diagonal starting with 4 stitches also, but when I get to the last 4 stitches I don't know how to end. Do you bind off the 4 or how do you finish so that it looks neat? I tried binding off but didn't like how it looked.
> 
> Joene


I knit back across the last four stitches, bind off, and then leave a long tail. When I weave it in I sort of tighten things up with it. The end never looks as neat as the beginning but then that is what "handmade" is all about.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Dusty said:


> The magic square potholders are very easy to make. I have made several using the sc all around. Never made on in hdc, will have to give this a try. It should go fast and make nice "Happy Gifts" to give. Thanks for the post. Just call me snagglePuss, I snaggle all these great tip, and hints. Hugs, Dusty


I have never done one in the hdc either, I'm going to give it a try also. I have one I bought at a yard sale that is done in the Afghan stitch and is multi-colored, two squares and then crocheted together, looks as though it was made with left over yarn.


----------



## andersjw (Apr 25, 2011)

I just found a great web site http://wwwpurlbee.com Check out the wedding wash cloths. I looked at some of the other patterns,beautiful. The yarns they used are gorgeous and I assume very expensive, but as we all know substitute and enjoy making the pattern.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

RUSTYDANCER66 said:


> here is the site for the diagonal hot pad i was trying to describe--
> www.mielkesfarm.com/diagonal_hotpad.htm


This is also called Magic Potholder and it's double thick. Made a smaller one for a Mug Mat.


----------



## whitley (Jan 24, 2011)

knits4charity said:


> I too like the discloth pattern that starts with only 4 sts. It's easy and I don't have to think about what I'm doing while sitting in a waiting room. However, I ran across a knitting book at Chambers for $2.99 with 75 knitted projects about a year ago. One part of it was devoted to four different patterns of "face cloths". Now I'm addicted to making them as dishcloths. They are beautiful. One has an acorn pattern, one a diamond pattern, one a ladder pattern, and one a box pattern. I make them in solid colors, self-stripeing. and the Sugar & Cream Twist yarn, all 100% cotton.


Perhaps I should have sent my request directly to you since the pics were from you. May you please send along the patterns for each? If not, the site where the patterns can be found. Beautiful all of them.


----------



## Maureen knits (Apr 28, 2011)

Lion Brand Micro Spun makes excellent dishcloths/washcloths! I have a friend who tried using it to crochet them and they hold water well and work for scrubbing also.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

iamjanice said:


> wow. what great ideas! thanks so much.
> yeah, i'm an oregonian thru and thru. born and raised here. i love it!


Same here - born and raised here. A true Oregonian. I mostly use Sugar and Cream on size 7 needles. I like to do differant patterns. The one I made for Woodfairy for the exchange had a butterfly on it. I use all my scraps up by doing striped ones. You can come up with some fun patterns that way. I like to do dishcloths and facecloths because they a small project and I can finish fast. When I do facecloths I like to use Paton's Pure. It's 100% organic cotton and it's very soft on the skin. It's not too much more in price than the Sugar and Cream. I usually use my 40% off coupons at Michael's.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

bARB BORAN said:


> I have made the cotton dishcloths as well but my husband constantly complains he hates them because they get smelly. Are you using them in the kitchen? I have never heard anyone else say that so i don't understand it. I use the sugar and creme. I have also made scrubbies using the sugar and creme and tulle and he says the same thing about them and yet everyone else seems to just love them. Any ideas?


My husband says the same thing. I can't smell it though. He says it's like a chemical smell. Everyone I make them for loves them. I have both in the drawer. He can pick whatever ones he likes. I won't complain because he always does the dishes. He says if I cook for him the least he can do for me is the dishes  What a sweetie!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

KnitNCrochetFreak said:


> I run 20lb fishing line with my yarn occasionally to make reusable scrubbies that you can throw in the washing machine and dryer...they last forever and are excellent on non-stick pans![/quot}
> 
> Well I never thought of doing that. What Cloth pattern do you use with that?


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Grandma Laurie said:


> bARB BORAN said:
> 
> 
> > I have made the cotton dishcloths as well but my husband constantly complains he hates them because they get smelly. Are you using them in the kitchen? I have never heard anyone else say that so i don't understand it. I use the sugar and creme. I have also made scrubbies using the sugar and creme and tulle and he says the same thing about them and yet everyone else seems to just love them. Any ideas?
> ...


I take a spay bottle and fill with haft Hydrogen Peroxide and haft water. After doing the dishes I rinse out the cloth and wring it out. I then spay it with the Peroxide mixture. There all way fresh. Peroxide is good for counter tops to.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for the tip Reanna! Does the Peroxide fade the dishcloths?


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

it's just not good on the skin! It destroys tissue. That's why you need to rinse it off right away.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

andersjw said:


> I too make the 100% cotton, cast on 4, garter stitch dish cloths using a size 10 needle. I make them by the dozens because I sell them. I do one craft show a year where they sell like crazy. One thing I haven't seen mentioned is that these cloths are the best thing for washing cars. They are abrasive because of the ridges and oh so soft because of the cotton. For the dish cloths I knit until there are 44 stitches and then go the other way.60 stitches for the car cloths.


How much do you sell them for, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Dusty said:


> Hi,
> 
> On u-tube I saw a video about using the various crochet cottons for dishcloths. The end result was:
> Lily Brand cotton, the Sugar and Creme. If you search on dishcloths on u-tube you will find the video. They made up serveral dishcloths and then put them into water to see how they felt and stretched when wet.
> ...


I haven't read the 10 pages on this article, so may not be up to snuff here; but, isn't Lily's and Sugar and Cream one in the same? My label say's Lily's Sugar and Cream. Maybe I misunderstood your question.
Sue


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Vanessa O. said:


> Hi Dusty,
> 
> I haven't started making dishclothes yet (I crochet) but am looking forward to everyone's response on this.
> 
> Vanessa


Vanessa, I prefer to crochet dishcloths. Have used both Lily's Sugar and Cream and Bernat Cotton. Both good and very similar. When I want to have a mindless and relaxing pattern, I just single crochet about 25 to thirty stitches with a G hook. Make a square and then maybe and edge of sc or fancier edge on some. Make two and sc together for a matching pot holder. Add a two row chain for a loop. I keep material for these in a to-go bag. I have tons of patterns saved on my computer; but, for now am enjoying the simple sc. Let me know what you think.
Sue


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Grannybear said:


> Knits4Charity - Would you please share the name of the book or the patterns for those cloths. I think they would make a wonderful addition to the personal kit bags I make for our local womens shelter. These ladies usually arrive with nothing more than the clothes on their backs. My son-in-law travels for work a lot and saves me the toiletries provided by the hotel for the kits that I sew. I usually add a toothbrush, some make-up wipes and a few Q-tips and the addition of a hand-knitted wash cloth really does strike my fancy. Happy Knitting


Nice idea. Did you ever think of making smaller squares, 2-3 inches for make-up remover cloths?


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

knitnstitch said:


> I have been using Sugar n cream - learning to go to sites for patterns. Just finished ,since January, 50 dishcloths. Used them as gifts and thank you favors to attending guests at my daughters baby shower. A big hit and hey - who can't use a new dishcloth ? Favorite dishcloths are patterns using only purl and knit creating images. Guests feedback has stated the texture in knitted cloths more favorable than crochet.


Wouldn't that depend on the stitch and the size hook? I think single crochet makes a more "solid" product with less stretch when done with a G hook or smaller.


----------



## mizzpat (Apr 29, 2011)

I, too have made the diagonal dishcloths and love them, however when I make them they turn out to be more diamond shaped! Could anyone please tell me what I'm doing wrong, and how to correct this? I would appreciate any advice given and thanks to everyone.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> Dusty I use Bernat cotton. My fav place to get patterns is http://downcloverlaine.com. Her patterns always come out beautifully.
> Hope everyone has a good night.
> Andrea from Canada


Andrea, could not download this one. If it is your favorite, I hope to get to see it.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

andersjw said:


> I just found a great web site http://wwwpurlbee.com Check out the wedding wash cloths. I looked at some of the other patterns,beautiful. The yarns they used are gorgeous and I assume very expensive, but as we all know substitute and enjoy making the pattern.


Could not get this site. It must be me.


----------



## CathyS (Jan 15, 2011)

Computers are so fussy! 
Try: www.downcloverlaine.us
and: www.purlbee.com


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Dusty,
I use the Sugar and Cream and the Peaches & Cream that Walmart used to sell. I inherited all of Moma's, so that is what I am using. I am like everyone on the forum. I love the cast on four stitch pattern and have the towel pattern that goes with it along with coasters
Also, there is a dishcloth pattern on the lionbrand site I love to make. Tons of patterns on the net for facecloths & dishcloths. Thought of getting inexpensive basket and making several facecloths and putting some toiletries in it for gift.
Hobby Lobby has new cotton called I Love This Cotton and it is great, but is $3.29 a ball. Love working with it as it is so soft.
These are my favorite thing to knit...Betty


----------



## andersjw (Apr 25, 2011)

Your diamond shaped cloths only need to be tugged into shape. Pull on the corners until they are square.


----------



## bboran (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. I will give that a try!


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey I got a list of stitches and examples and printed them out. I keep them in a binder.
i got them from knittingonthenet

I just kinda look thriough them and let my mood guide me!!

Good Luck
Myra


----------



## CathyS (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi Bulldog -

Will you post the towel and coaster pattern that you mentioned? I have a towel that I made up - would like to see the pattern you have. I haven't done coasters yet in cotton - they sound fun too. Thanks!

Cathy S.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Here is another one I have come to love nearly as much as the Granny cloth. It's great for using up bits of cotton yarn. The only change I would make is to knit one more row even at the start. Found it on Ravelry.
http://sasw.blogspot.com/2005/01/dishcloths.html


----------



## Vanessa O. (Apr 18, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> Vanessa O. said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dusty,
> ...


Thank you Susan! I will give this a try! If you want to share some of those patterns, I would love to have them. I will PM you with my email address.

Vanessa


----------



## SuzieQ (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi, 
Would you share the name of the book you found at Chambers. I really like the design samples in the photo and believe that I could find the book if I knew the title and publisher.
Thanks so much.
Happy "Knit-Cro Day",
Susan


----------



## Dusty (Apr 12, 2011)

Here is a link to a Dishcloth Faceoff. Neat video to look at. Enjoy and let me know whatcha think.


----------



## Dusty (Apr 12, 2011)

For those of you who like to make the dishcloths, here is a great spiral scrubbie pattern with video. I have made these and they are great! Hugs, Dusty

http://shannon4j.blogspot.com/2009/12/circle-scrubbie-video.html


----------



## SuzieQ (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

You seem like the right person to ask this question.....

Would you mind sharing with those of us wanting to make & sell dish cloths, pot holders and washcloths what would be a good price to charge?

Thanks so much!
Blessings,
Susan


----------



## SuzieQ (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi, Dusty,

Thanks so much for the great links! I really enjoyed watching them.

Blessings,
Susan


----------



## Dusty (Apr 12, 2011)

I usually charge $4 for dishcloths and $4.50 for potholders.
With the prices of yarn going up it is getting harder to price them. I was just in Joann's and they raise their Sugar and Creme from $2.79 to $2.99 a ball. Each time the gas prices rise up so does the yarn and other things across the board. I always use those coupon's to help cut costs. Hugs, Dusty


----------



## Dusty (Apr 12, 2011)

Oops you are right it is sugar and creme and Peaches and Creme...hugs, Dusty


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Join JoAnns club and save 10% each time plus make sure you get the ads in snail mail for coupons


----------



## mizzpat (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks to all who replied to my problem with diamond shaped dishcloths. Appreciate the advice, but it seems that even though I try to tug them back to a square shape, they never stay. I've been knitting for 35 years and I should know how to fix it.
I will keep trying and hopefully will discover the reason everyone Else's turn out beautiful.
Thank you so much for taking the time to help..and Happy Knitting!!


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

I use Bernat Handicrafter cotton ultrasoft, 4.5 mm hook or needles. Very absorbent! My mom supplied me with dishcloths for the past 20 years now she has Alzheimers and has fogotten how to knit so I have taken up the challenge to keep it going!
Happy Knitting!


----------



## mizzpat (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Knit Diva, I have never tried that thread-will purchase it and give it a try. My sister is new at knitting and wants to make the diagonal knitted dish cloths and hers also keep turning out more diamond shaped instead of square. She asked me to inquire if anyone else has this problem and what to do about it. Have a good night everyone!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

No, its not you, she left out the dot after www. It should be http://www.purlbee.com.


----------



## SuzieQ (Jan 30, 2011)

God bless your Mom and may she still know love, joy, laughter, peace and comfort.
You are wonderful for going on with the "challenge", dear.

May you and your family be blessed always,
Susan


----------



## SuzieQ (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks so much for the info, Dusty! 

I usually multiply my cost x 3 when I make and sell things. Depending on what the item is, I may need to use a multiplier of 2, 4 or more.

Blessings,
Susan


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank You Suzie Q for your kind words. I hadn't seen my mom for almost 2 years...when I went back to my hometown to put her in the nursing home (I spent 3 weeks with her 24/7). She never did recognize me  She knew everyone else except me. She thought I was a nurse. We would tell her who i was but she would giggle and say you sound like my Shirl but you're not! She would say to my sisters...she even calls me mom, how cute! One evening as i was lying on her bed with her, she looked at me and said "are you a Christian?" I said, yes mom, I am. She said, I thought you were the first time I saw you! She taught me how to be the Christian I am today.There were moments that we would have a laugh but alot of tears as my 2 sisters, 1 brother and I decided to do the best thing for my mom's well being. I love my mom so much and wish I could spend a part of every day with her but I live too far away. 
This is such a horrible disease!
Sorry, for rambling on and on...thanks for listening! 
Hugs


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

there is a website that has all kinds of dishclothes patterns, including dishcloths that has each individual 50 States. I made a blanket with all 50 states. Turned out beautiful and was HUGE. Each square was
8" x 8". The blanket was 5 squares wide and ten squares long. I used cream color one pound Caron yarn and after I knitted each State, I back stitched around them. I wish I had a picture of it to show you. Anyway, this is the website. www.knittingknonesense.com. I hope you like making them. Many hugs to you all.

Your knitting sister,

Arlene  
xoxo


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

I use Lily's sugar and creme and peaches and creme cotton yarn when it comes to dishcloths.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

you can crochet dishclothes as well. check out the diagonal corner to corner box stitch pattern.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

I used to have the circular knitted dishcloth, but lost it and hope someone could find it for me. I would really appreciate it. I love that pattern.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Cast on an uneven number of stitches. For instance, 5 stitches. Then k1, p1, ending with k1. The next row will be the same as the first row. thus the seed stitch pattern. Also called the moss stitch.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

it is size 7 needles. to make the diagonal knit dishcloth starting with 4 stitches.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Arlene,

There are many round dishcloth patterns out there right now, but if the pattern has been around for awhile, I might have the one you want. It is done in sets of three and there are seven sets. Let me have your email address and I will send it to you. I have the pattern saved on my computer. 

Joene


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> Arlene,
> 
> There are many round dishcloth patterns out there right now, but if the pattern has been around for awhile, I might have the one you want. It is done in sets of three and there are seven sets. Let me have your email address and I will send it to you. I have the pattern saved on my computer.
> 
> Joene


Joene,
May I have the round crocheted dishcloth pattern also? I will send my email. Thank you.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

You sure can Susan. I will send you two that are in My Documents. When I really like a pattern I save them there. :-D 

Joene


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

I would love to have the patterns as well. [email protected] Love a new pattern!!
Thank you so much.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Sure Shirley, Watch your email. :-D

Joene


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

my email address is [email protected] Thank you!

Your knitting sister,

Arleney1008  
xoxo


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank You Joene...got it!


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Jo,
Thank you so much for the email info. re: patterns.
Sue


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

It's alright sweetie. I know what you are going through. Not only did I lose my grandma to alzheimer's disease, I also lost a great aunt to it as well. She was a nun as well. Just remember the good times and that she is going to be in a better place, even though it hurts something terrible to see her go. She will be with Jesus and watching over you when the times comes.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Jo, I never got the email of the dishcloth I was looking for. again my email address is [email protected] Thank you in advance.

Arleney1008  
xoxo


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Arlene, 

Okay, I am sending the pattern to you.

Joene


----------

